# Diffrences between Phragmipedium longifolium and hartwegii



## youngslipper (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi All

Can anyone please explain the diffrences between these to Phrags and if they are diffrent species now and if hartwegii is still a variation of longifolium? Cannot find any good information on this? Any help will be appreciated. I bought hartwegii and am still deciding wether to buy the longifolium or not. If they are diffrent i will.


----------



## silence882 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hello,

Here's a link to a good article describing longifolium and its variants. It includes hartwegii as a distinct form:
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/292150344_The_Phragmipedium_longifolium_Complex

--Stephen


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks, Stephen. Helpful.


----------

